# Alternative dog foods



## Blue Sky (May 6, 2020)

With a meat supply crisis looming I see a shortage in dog kibble on the way. What are good substitutes?


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2020)

We are slaughtering Cornish Cross chickens. I can the back pieces, necks, skin, hearts, livers for the dogs. I have also gone to a local slaughter facility and bought beef liver at 17 cents a pound and canned for the dogs. I caught chicken leg quarters on sale and bought 40 pounds, likewise to can for the dogs. I put a half cup of cooked rice in each quart jar. My dogs weren’t crazy over the beef liver, don’t blame them, I don’t like it either. LOL LOL But they like hog and lamb offal. You might want to find local custom slaughtering facilities and ask for them to save offal from animals whose owners don’t want it. Offer to buy it, it just gets thrown away. We brought the beef livers home in plastic bags in a box. I put them in an ice chest and processed them.


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2020)

Forgot to say that we mix my homemade dog food with their kibble. It makes it last longer.


----------



## Blue Sky (May 6, 2020)

^ I do that mix too. The processor visit sounds like a good idea. I hate to admit this but I am afraid of canning. (Wonder if that’s a recognized phobia?😝) I’m afraid I’ll miss a step and contaminate it all. But with all this going on it may be necessary.


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2020)

I have an All American pressure canner and I absolutely adore it. It comes with a booklet that tells you how many pounds of pressure and for how long on the various foods. Quart jars of meat is 10 pounds of pressure for 90 minutes. I practically fill the canner with water so it doesn't steam dry for that long of time. It is work, but the results are satisfying. If you don't have the Ball Book of Canning, get one, it is packed with information and recipes.


----------

